# Marvel Ultimate Alliance



## brianbraddock (Jul 20, 2006)

As a Marvel fan, I am extremely excited about the upcoming "Ultimate Alliance" game.  The characters in the game alone may make this a winner.  Who here agrees with me?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 20, 2006)

What kind of game is this?
PC, paper RPG, CCG?


----------



## brianbraddock (Jul 20, 2006)

It's a video game, but it will also available for the PC later this year.


----------



## Paige Turner (Jul 21, 2006)

This may be completely unwarranted, and if it is, I apologize, but MY spidey-senses are telling me I'm being conscripted into a focus group.

Who here agrees with me?


----------

